# AR7



## Tshadow6

Hi, Tshadow6 here. New member, long time pepper. Not for end of the world, more hurricanes and riots. Who has used the Henry AR 7 in an actual incident or other emergency situation? I bought one recently and would love to hear about it's capabilities.


----------



## Flight1630

I font have one but from what I have read it's a capable rifle for what it was designed for.


----------



## Tshadow6

*Hunting w/AR7*

I bought a Henry Survival AR7 recently. Has anyone hunted small game with one? I want to read about it's capabilities. I don't have many opportunities to hunt myself.


----------



## hiwall

I've owned one for many years, before Henry was making them. Mine is a Charter Arms. I just leave it in the truck. They fill a particular niche and are good for that but otherwise they make a poor excuse for a 22.


----------



## Sentry18

Welcome. The AR7 is a great gun if it's the gun you have with you when you need a gun. There are a lot of better options and a few worse options. That being said they do seem to be the "survival" gun of choice for many people.


----------



## Flight1630

hiwall said:


> I've owned one for many years, before Henry was making them. Mine is a Charter Arms. I just leave it in the truck. They fill a particular niche and are good for that but otherwise they make a poor excuse for a 22.


But are they not compact to put into a BOB?


----------



## Sentry18

Just so you know the forum tends to shy away from gun conversations outside of the gun specific area (which requires membership).

The AR7 has a few "flaws" that can reduce accuracy and reliability. But if you maintain it and do your part, it will do it's part. I had one some years back and took some small game with it. Decided I wanted improved accuracy so I replaced it with a Marlin Papoose. The AR7 remains a very popular rifle that has been produced by several different companies; Armalite, Charter, Henry, Survival Arms, AR7 Industries, etc. I suspect it will continue to be a popular item for Henry.


----------



## terri9630

Sentry18 said:


> Just so you know the forum tends to shy away from gun conversations outside of the gun specific area (which requires membership).
> 
> The AR7 has a few "flaws" that can reduce accuracy and reliability. But if you maintain it and do your part, it will do it's part. I had one some years back and took some small game with it. Decided I wanted improved accuracy so I replaced it with a Marlin Papoose. The AR7 remains a very popular rifle that has been produced by several different companies; Armalite, Charter, Henry, Survival Arms, AR7 Industries, etc. I suspect it will continue to be a popular item for Henry.


Wait, there's a gun area? I didn't know that!


----------



## phideaux

terri9630 said:


> Wait, there's a gun area? I didn't know that!


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f106/

*Rules *are that all gun related posts be in the Guns and Bullets subforum...

We let an ocassional post slide,
But full conversations and threads on topic of guns should go there.

This thread should be moved to that sub forum,

It should also be in introductions...

Tshadow6 should have introduced himself in introductions , then started a thread in Guns and Bullets section...on AR7.

Now what do I do...?:dunno:

Jim


----------



## tmttactical

phideaux said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f106/
> 
> *Rules *are that all gun related posts be in the Guns ad Bullets subforum...
> 
> We let an ocassional post slide,
> But full conversations and threads on topic of guns should go there.
> 
> This thread should be moved to that sub forum,
> 
> It should also be in introductions...
> 
> Tshadow6 should have introduced himself in introductions , then started a thread in Guns Aand Bullets section...on AR7.
> 
> Now what do I do...?:dunno:
> 
> Jim


You just did what was needed to be accomplished. Now more us are better informed. No one hurt, no foul. We be just moving on.


----------



## RedBeard

I have taget shot the ar7, thought it was cool. Me i like my ssavage model 24 .22over .410under for a survival rifle. Breaks down small enough to pack and is accurate with either round.


----------



## phideaux

Caribou said:


> He did do an introduction. I combined the threads as they both were about the AR7.


Thanks Caribou,

I must have been asleep, when his intro came thru.

Night shift again...

Jim


----------



## readytogo

Is better to have something than nothing and as a collapsible rifle they do served a purpose limited as it may be after all is a .22 good for small game but a well place .22 would hurt some too. Just keep it clean and ready.


----------



## Magus

Consider this an open complaint, prepping and survivalism have firearms as a crucial spoke, why can't we discuss them here without all the macho insecurity and mall ninja wet dreams? this has long been my one and only gripe with this place, AT LEAST give us an area ESPECIALLY for prepping style firearms!Hell, I'll even moderate it if nobody else wants to! I like it here, good people talking up things we all need to get by, I don't like the firearms forum, to be honest, I find it creepy.

P.S
I'll bet if you looked, the Russian guy's I.P changed right about the time he started posting porn.just a feeling he got hacked.


----------



## Mortblanc

I rarely visit here, and rarely comment, simply because it is difficult to take this forum seriously when there is a ban on firearms discussion in the main forum.

Discussion of everything else from processing pig-poo to existence of aliens is allowed. Apparently some folks believe aliens exist but do not believe guns should. this is the only anti-gun survival forum I have ever found on the internet.

Even the British forums allow discussion of survival related firearms topics.

And as stated, the "sister forum" concentrating on firearms is not the greatest on the internet.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Magus said:


> .P.S I'll bet if you looked, the Russian guy's I.P changed right about the time he started posting porn.just a feeling he got hacked.


The Russian guy's IP/Server is owned by the Russian government. He didn't get hacked, he was a fricking Intelligence Agent, active on SEVERAL forums and websites, fishing for financial information, etc. Probably for their Foreign Intelligence Service. Four sources have verified his IP/Server is Russian government owned, and his Server/IP train has now been blocked. Prepared Society Admin and Phideaux tracked it down, I tracked it down, my computer guy traced it, and my brother's alphabet soup friends traced it (and are sending the server owners a little "surprise package" from what I understand). You must have missed it, but when I pointed out to him his activities on other forums and websites, he immediately went ballistic and began posting porn, threats to "kill" Prepared Society via a software attack, and stated "we are enemies," yada,yada,yada. His main purpose was to acquire financial information, apparently.

I may have my little spats with PS's Admin, but I am not going to tolerate PS being invaded by a "plant" from a foreign intelligence service if I can help it. 
Magus, think about this...*He says he has a townhouse in Moscow, a Dacha in the country, he has a vehicle 90% of Russians would kill to own, he is very wealthy, he claims to have "unlimited, unrestricted, Internet access," he is an absolutely brilliant Physicist and Mathematician, AND computer/IT expert, and has complete freedom of movement, yet his IP/server is owned by the Russian government. * Now do you really believe Russia allows brilliant Physicists, Mathematicians, Computer/IT experts to run around loose? And to accumulate that level of wealth, and a town house in Moscow, Dacha in the countryside, top notch foreign vehicle, and unrestricted Internet access, etc., in Russia, you can bet your socks he is VERY WELL CONNECTED in someone's hierarchy......take your pick, Foreign Intelligence Service, Russian Mafia, Communist Party big wigs....NO ONE in RUSSIA accumulates what he has without being WAY UP THERE in someone's good graces. (And a few PS members pointed out his lack of interest in "prepping," and his great interest in our "financial information," which is what prompted me to do a little research.....turned out he was a very busy little boy!!) Hacked? No he wasn't hacked....he was a frickin' SPY fishing for info on financial matters.


----------



## phideaux

I can't figure out why anyone can't use the Guns and Bullets section to discuss guns all they want to.

Same with politics , there is a section for that.

That's why we have different sections, for different topics.

We are not in any way against guns, just because we have a section set aside for that topic.

Not everybody wants to discuss the same things, so go to the section that is of interest to you.

It is Prepared Society , guns are great, they just aren't the MAIN topic here.

:dunno:


Jim


----------



## Grimm

phideaux said:


> I can't figure out why anyone can't use the Guns and Bullets section to discuss guns all they want to.
> 
> Same with politics , there is a section for that.
> 
> That's why we have different sections, for different topics.
> 
> We are not in any way against guns, just because we have a section set aside for that topic.
> 
> Not everybody wants to discuss the same things, so go to the section that is of interest to you.
> 
> It is Prepared Society , guns are great, they just aren't the MAIN topic here.
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> Jim


You have to be a supporting member(paid membership) to access that section.


----------



## 101airborne

Tshadow6 said:


> I bought a Henry Survival AR7 recently. Has anyone hunted small game with one? I want to read about it's capabilities. I don't have many opportunities to hunt myself.


That's what I have, actually 3 of them. I bought mine several years ago when the price wasn't bad. I have one in each vehicle bag and one in the camper. I haven't hunted with mine but have done quite a bit of target shooting them. Personally they wouldn't top my list for hunting outside of an emergency gun. Being as short as they are they aren't the most accurate and the "peep sights" are a little difficult to get use to. I think they would be kinda hard to line up a quick/ snap shot or line up a fast moving target like a running rabbit. They supposedly make a scope you can attach to it but I haven't seen one. that might help improve the accuracy. If it had a different rear sight set up I think it would work a lot better. Personally I think that you'd be better off with the ruger 10/22 takedown. While it's not as compact it makes up for it in accuracy. Just my two cents worth here.


----------



## 101airborne

Flight1630 said:


> But are they not compact to put into a BOB?


 Yes unfortionatly the "compactness" is one of the ease of use drawbacks IMO


----------



## 101airborne

terri9630 said:


> Wait, there's a gun area? I didn't know that!


I didn't either. Guess I'm on the bad boy list I tried to click the link and it doesn't do anything.


----------



## Grimm

101airborne said:


> I didn't either. Guess I'm on the bad boy list I tried to click the link and it doesn't do anything.


You have to pay for the membership to have access to that section of the forum.


----------



## RedBeard

Mortblanc said:


> I rarely visit here, and rarely comment, simply because it is difficult to take this forum seriously when there is a ban on firearms discussion in the main forum.
> 
> Discussion of everything else from processing pig-poo to existence of aliens is allowed. Apparently some folks believe aliens exist but do not believe guns should. this is the only anti-gun survival forum I have ever found on the internet.
> 
> Even the British forums allow discussion of survival related firearms topics.
> 
> And as stated, the "sister forum" concentrating on firearms is not the greatest on the internet.


I believe in aliens and i have a pile of guns..... So now what?


----------



## Magus

Pessimistic2 said:


> The Russian guy's IP/Server is owned by the Russian government. He didn't get hacked, he was a fricking Intelligence Agent, active on SEVERAL forums and websites, fishing for financial information, etc. Probably for their Foreign Intelligence Service. Four sources have verified his IP/Server is Russian government owned, and his Server/IP train has now been blocked. Prepared Society Admin and Phideaux tracked it down, I tracked it down, my computer guy traced it, and my brother's alphabet soup friends traced it (and are sending the server owners a little "surprise package" from what I understand). You must have missed it, but when I pointed out to him his activities on other forums and websites, he immediately went ballistic and began posting porn, threats to "kill" Prepared Society via a software attack, and stated "we are enemies," yada,yada,yada. His main purpose was to acquire financial information, apparently.
> 
> I may have my little spats with PS's Admin, but I am not going to tolerate PS being invaded by a "plant" from a foreign intelligence service if I can help it.
> Magus, think about this...*He says he has a townhouse in Moscow, a Dacha in the country, he has a vehicle 90% of Russians would kill to own, he is very wealthy, he claims to have "unlimited, unrestricted, Internet access," he is an absolutely brilliant Physicist and Mathematician, AND computer/IT expert, and has complete freedom of movement, yet his IP/server is owned by the Russian government. * Now do you really believe Russia allows brilliant Physicists, Mathematicians, Computer/IT experts to run around loose? And to accumulate that level of wealth, and a town house in Moscow, Dacha in the countryside, top notch foreign vehicle, and unrestricted Internet access, etc., in Russia, you can bet your socks he is VERY WELL CONNECTED in someone's hierarchy......take your pick, Foreign Intelligence Service, Russian Mafia, Communist Party big wigs....NO ONE in RUSSIA accumulates what he has without being WAY UP THERE in someone's good graces. (And a few PS members pointed out his lack of interest in "prepping," and his great interest in our "financial information," which is what prompted me to do a little research.....turned out he was a very busy little boy!!) Hacked? No he wasn't hacked....he was a frickin' SPY fishing for info on financial matters.


Then I owe you an apology. 
WTF was he looking for? grandma's secret canned corn bread recipe? how to make bore solvent out of transmission fluid and paint thinner.AH. maybe looking for my *******'s guide to AK-47s? LOL


----------



## Sentry18

Grimm said:


> You have to pay for the membership to have access to that section of the forum.


Or, I believe, write an article for the forum.

I would also add that this isn't a decision the mods make, it's an ownership decision. There was a time that we didn't even have a firearms section in the membership area.


----------



## RedBeard

Caribou said:


> It's obvious! You must give up one or the other, your choice.


Haha I'm not sure that is an option in my brain...


----------



## Flight1630

RedBeard said:


> Haha I'm not sure that is an option in my brain...


You have a brain, I'm envious, my wife says I have none.:what:


----------



## RedBeard

Flight1630 said:


> You have a brain, I'm envious, my wife says I have none.:what:


Im sure mine feels the same about me sometimes but i still haven't lost any limbs yet so i think she is just thankful for that.


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


> Or, I believe, write an article for the forum.
> 
> I would also add that this isn't a decision the mods make, it's an ownership decision. There was a time that we didn't even have a firearms section in the membership area.


I remember. When I joined I believe Austin still owned the forum.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Magus said:


> Then I owe you an apology.
> WTF was he looking for? grandma's secret canned corn bread recipe? how to make bore solvent out of transmission fluid and paint thinner.AH. maybe looking for my *******'s guide to AK-47s? LOL


No apology necessary... Apparently, from his questions here and on other Forums, he was fishing for financial info. As for "why," who knows!! I haven't got a clue. :scratch


----------



## phideaux

I'm sorry,

I did forget about that supporting member thing for Guns section,

I am talking to admin about opeeing it up to all membership.

Ill let yall know how that goes.

:crossfinger:

Jim


----------



## Magus

Gun section is still creepy, we need a prepper firearms section HERE without the Rambozos and Mall ninjaz.


----------



## phideaux

I would like for someone to try to access the Guns and Bullets section , that couldn't before, and let me know.


Jim


----------



## Grimm

phideaux said:


> I would like for someone to try to access the Guns and Bullets section , that couldn't before, and let me know.
> 
> Jim


Here you go...


----------



## phideaux

Thank you.



Jim


----------



## tmttactical

Pessimistic2 said:


> No apology necessary... Apparently, from his questions here and on other Forums, he was fishing for financial info. As for "why," who knows!! I haven't got a clue. :scratch


You don't hack the poor folk. Saving on hacking fees, just go after those that got money.


----------



## phideaux

phideaux said:


> I'm sorry,
> 
> I did forget about that supporting member thing for Guns section,
> 
> I am talking to admin about opeeing it up to all membership.
> 
> Ill let yall know how that goes.
> 
> :crossfinger:
> 
> Jim


Still working on it.

May take a little time.

Thanks for your support,

Jim


----------



## phideaux

Yes they do, 

and I would like to see every member able to contribute, 
and so would Austin.....
He just hasn't pushed the right buttons yet..

I'm sure he will git r dun..





Jim


----------



## Magus

Grimm said:


> Here you go...


See how often I go there?


----------



## 101airborne

Grimm said:


> You have to pay for the membership to have access to that section of the forum.


 Guess I'm gonna have to dust off the old credit card


----------



## tmttactical

Okay, I am a bit old and slow. paid members can go there and I guess we can post a comment or open a thread, so If I start a thread, can everybody read and comment or just paid members? Would be a bit lonely if only paid members could read or comment. JMHO


----------



## phideaux

Caribou said:


> Phideaux has asked Austin to open that area to everyone. Give Austin some time to get it done, we are not the only site he has to work on.


Ok guys and gals,

Austin is tied up a bit right now, (40+ Forums ) but is working on this project.

Turns out to be more involved than first thought.

Hopefully in just a few days.

Thanks for being patient.

Jim


----------



## Sentry18

Quick, all contributing members, let's post all the tacticool forum commando stuff we can before everyone else has access! I am preparing an article on how far to hold my gat sideways to look as bad @ss as possible when going full gansta at the range.


----------



## TheLazyL

Sentry18 said:


> Quick, all contributing members, let's post all the tacticool forum commando stuff we can ....


If you reload, pre-dent all of your primers for a faster ignition.


----------



## RedBeard

TheLazyL said:


> If you reload, pre-dent all of your primers for a faster ignition.


Hahaha! Holy crap that's funny!


----------



## tmttactical

Since I did not get my questions answered (not a dig) I am going to post in the gun section and see who all can read it and then respond. Give me a day or two to collect my few wits. Still traveling.


----------



## phideaux

tmttactical said:


> Okay, I am a bit old and slow. paid members can go there and I guess we can post a comment or open a thread, so If I start a thread, can everybody read and comment or just paid members? Would be a bit lonely if only paid members could read or comment. JMHO


As it stands right now,

Only supporting members can access the Guns and Bullets subforunm.

Thats the way it was originally set up, mainly because there are Sister Gun forums for Gun Talk.,
and* this forum is Mainly set up for Preparedness *for....shtf, or what scenario suits you.

We believe guns are a vital part of being Prepped, and many members have shown an interest in discussing guns, reloading ammo, making bullets, etc, for the purpose of defense and survival,

As has been stated .....folks here take a different view of weapons than most gun forums,

So we are trying to remove the prerequisite to access the Guns and Bullets subforum.

Jim


----------



## Flight1630

I for one have lots of questions on guns, I'm not going to other forum and untill recently didn't know about the fun section. I applaud the mods for changing this :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sentry18

tmttactical said:


> Since I did not get my questions answered (not a dig) I am going to post in the gun section and see who all can read it and then respond. Give me a day or two to collect my few wits. Still traveling.


It's actually not just the gun section BTW, I believe it's the entire "Top of the World" section that is accessible only to staff and supporting members. That area even says "This section does not exist".

However I would point out that is does not take a millionaire to help support this site financially and you also have the option of writing an article instead. Plus there are less "ads" for supporting members and other benefits besides accessing Top O' the world.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/faq.php?faq=supporting#faq_supportingmembership

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f45/submit-article-free-premium-membership-15292/


----------



## terri9630

tmttactical said:


> Since I did not get my questions answered (not a dig) I am going to post in the gun section and see who all can read it and then respond. Give me a day or two to collect my few wits. Still traveling.


I've never seen comment from the gun section so I'd say no.


----------



## phideaux

Would someone try accessing the Guns and Bullets section again,

Please,

and let me know , if it is working for everyone now.


Thanks 


Jim


----------



## SewingMachine

Also, my AR7 SUUUUCKS! On its best day, it cant fire 3 times in a row without a stovepipe failure. And I am not the only one. I would sell that gun while the crappy finish is still pristine.


----------



## hiwall

phideaux said:


> Would someone try accessing the Guns and Bullets section again,
> 
> Please,
> 
> and let me know , if it is working for everyone now.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


Thank you for getting all of us access!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mortblanc

SewingMachine said:


> Also, my AR7 SUUUUCKS! On its best day, it cant fire 3 times in a row without a stovepipe failure. And I am not the only one. I would sell that gun while the crappy finish is still pristine.


I am going to make a mistake here and post on the thread what I should offer as an article to get the premier membership bonus so I would have access to the "guns and bullets" section I can not find on the forum index.

First, you problem is common. I have several AR7 rifles and all but one were given to me because they did not work! They were offered and I took them without telling the poor soul what their problem actually was.

The AR7 has several issues that need attention right out of the box.

First, it is designed with a lot of friction associated with the mechanism. Lots of things are rubbing against each other and moving along paths that are not well finished due to this being a mass produced rifle.

That means you have to oil the rifle. Not the little drop of Rem-oil on the bolt but large amounts of 5w20 slathered inside the mechanism.

That means you have to remove the bolt and strip the rifle. Most folks that are having problems with their AR7 have never done the field strip, much less a detailed stripping.

You also have to remove the side plate and lube the trigger mechanism. Yes, the AR7 has a side plate! Once inside you will see that the trigger mechanics of the AR7 are shared with such wonder-guns as the M1,M14 and AR15. Not the parts, just the engineering. The bolt is blown back and over rides and cocks the hammer which is powered by a big loop spring wound around and anchored to other things. The parts are beefy and have a lot of mass. More than the trigger mechs of most .22 autos. It insures they do not break in a survival situation.

All those moving around things need oil in spite of what we have been led to believe by the gun industry of today. The AR7 was not designed today. It was designed in the 1950s when guns were expected to be oiled on a regular basis.

When that little .22 shell goes off it is required to push the bolt back against the power of bolt return springs and the hammer spring and over travel all that to smack the empty case against the ejector, which is way back inside the action. That means you must have consistently powerful ammo. The AR7 will not work efficiently without use of good quality high-speed ammo.

I know, it is a survival gun and you think it should work with any old crap you find, but the AR7 was not designed as a zombie Apocalypse weapon. It was designed as an Air Force survival rifle to be packed in a survival kit with high quality ammo provide by the Air Force, not found on the ground or bought at Wally World.

Quit trying to shoot that milk carton ammo out of it and get some good Mini-Mags or Super-x, something that makes your ears hurt. That way, if you have lubed the rifle well, when the trigger is pulled the bolt will go rearward with enough force to overcome the return spring, over-ride and re-cock the hammer and fully eject the fired case. That will end the stovepipes.

And there is that other problem, the burr around the chamber mouth. The AR barrel is a steel tube with a plastic shell molded around it and that steel tube normally has a burr around the mouth of the chamber. Get a countersink, a primer pocket reamer or some good cutter and slightly, just slightly, remove and polish the burr from the chamber mouth. You might even create a slight bevel to assist the chambering of the rounds as they are stripped from the magazine.

I have found that these small bits of advice have cured most of the problems I have encountered with the AR7. Getting rounds in, getting rounds out, going click instead of bang and the rifle eating itself as it is used due to lack of lube.

The only problem I have not been able to cure is the tendency of the threaded barrel locking shank to break off if the rifle is dropped. I can't do much about that one other than remember all those push-ups the DI made the guys that dropped their rifles do in boot camp.

I hope this helps someone. My coffee got cold while I was typing it and now I have to go back to the kitchen.

http://photobucket.com/gallery/user/Mortblanc/media/cGF0aDovMTMxX3pwczVkNGQwMDIxLmpwZw==/?ref=1


----------



## phideaux

Mortblanc said:


> I am going to make a mistake here and post on the thread what I should offer as an article to get the premier membership bonus so I would have access to the "guns and bullets" section I can not find on the forum index.
> 
> At the bottom of this page is
> Forum Jump
> 
> Click on it and in the window, under forums, its the fourth one down.
> or
> On the this page there is 4 words close to the top
> *Articles, Forum,Photos, videos*
> 
> Click on Forums, then Guns and Bullets.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Jim


----------



## terri9630

Mortblanc said:


> I am going to make a mistake here and post on the thread what I should offer as an article to get the premier membership bonus so I would have access to the "guns and bullets" section I can not find on the forum index.
> 
> First, you problem is common. I have several AR7 rifles and all but one were given to me because they did not work! They were offered and I took them without telling the poor soul what their problem actually was.
> 
> The AR7 has several issues that need attention right out of the box.
> 
> First, it is designed with a lot of friction associated with the mechanism. Lots of things are rubbing against each other and moving along paths that are not well finished due to this being a mass produced rifle.
> 
> That means you have to oil the rifle. Not the little drop of Rem-oil on the bolt but large amounts of 5w20 slathered inside the mechanism.
> 
> That means you have to remove the bolt and strip the rifle. Most folks that are having problems with their AR7 have never done the field strip, much less a detailed stripping.
> 
> You also have to remove the side plate and lube the trigger mechanism. Yes, the AR7 has a side plate! Once inside you will see that the trigger mechanics of the AR7 are shared with such wonder-guns as the M1,M14 and AR15. Not the parts, just the engineering. The bolt is blown back and over rides and cocks the hammer which is powered by a big loop spring wound around and anchored to other things. The parts are beefy and have a lot of mass. More than the trigger mechs of most .22 autos. It insures they do not break in a survival situation.
> 
> All those moving around things need oil in spite of what we have been led to believe by the gun industry of today. The AR7 was not designed today. It was designed in the 1950s when guns were expected to be oiled on a regular basis.
> 
> When that little .22 shell goes off it is required to push the bolt back against the power of bolt return springs and the hammer spring and over travel all that to smack the empty case against the ejector, which is way back inside the action. That means you must have consistently powerful ammo. The AR7 will not work efficiently without use of good quality high-speed ammo.
> 
> I know, it is a survival gun and you think it should work with any old crap you find, but the AR7 was not designed as a zombie Apocalypse weapon. It was designed as an Air Force survival rifle to be packed in a survival kit with high quality ammo provide by the Air Force, not found on the ground or bought at Wally World.
> 
> Quit trying to shoot that milk carton ammo out of it and get some good Mini-Mags or Super-x, something that makes your ears hurt. That way, if you have lubed the rifle well, when the trigger is pulled the bolt will go rearward with enough force to overcome the return spring, over-ride and re-cock the hammer and fully eject the fired case. That will end the stovepipes.
> 
> And there is that other problem, the burr around the chamber mouth. The AR barrel is a steel tube with a plastic shell molded around it and that steel tube normally has a burr around the mouth of the chamber. Get a countersink, a primer pocket reamer or some good cutter and slightly, just slightly, remove and polish the burr from the chamber mouth. You might even create a slight bevel to assist the chambering of the rounds as they are stripped from the magazine.
> 
> I have found that these small bits of advice have cured most of the problems I have encountered with the AR7. Getting rounds in, getting rounds out, going click instead of bang and the rifle eating itself as it is used due to lack of lube.
> 
> The only problem I have not been able to cure is the tendency of the threaded barrel locking shank to break off if the rifle is dropped. I can't do much about that one other than remember all those push-ups the DI made the guys that dropped their rifles do in boot camp.
> 
> I hope this helps someone. My coffee got cold while I was typing it and now I have to go back to the kitchen.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/gallery/user/Mortblanc/media/cGF0aDovMTMxX3pwczVkNGQwMDIxLmpwZw==/?ref=1


That sounds a lot like my little tarus pt22. You HAVE to have 40 grain high velocity ammo or it won't eject. 38grain won't cut it has to be 40 grain. I don't know about extra oil but when it starts to get "dirty" the rounds don't chamber properly. They hang up on the steep ramp.


----------



## SewingMachine

Montblanc

You might be surprised to learn...

I tried all that.

I even bought a different barrel, in case I didn't deburr the chamber mouth correctly the first time. No go.

The problem isn't the feed ramp built into the barrel, or the burr on the chamber mouth (although you are right about it).

The problem is the gun is too junky to have a magazine fit correctly in the mag well. It moves around too much. Then it isn't aligned with the feed ramp. Then you get a bullet ramming into the ramp. Then the bullet bends in half and stovepipes, or jams in there bent in half.

Cool that you can fix them. They shouldn't need to be fixed in the first place.


----------



## hiwall

The one I have functions fairly well (it does double once in a while). But the design is suited for one thing only.
It's awkward to shoot, has poor sights, has poor balance, and is made cheap. 
Like I said above it is designed for just one application and it is of one of the best for that scenario.


----------



## SewingMachine

I actually bought mine, and a solid steel bull barrel, thinking I would SBR it with a suppressor. After I saw how crappy it was, I decided to not waste the effort.

I believe it is sitting in a bag in a storage unit. I will probably cut the receiver in half, and chuck it in a dumpster next time I move.

I have other, better options now.

The Henry AR7. There when you need it? Well, maybe.

That should be the ad for that gun, with a picture of 20 or 30 rounds bent in half, and a guy getting his leg chewed off by a raccoon.


----------



## phideaux

SewingMachine said:


> with a picture of 20 or 30 rounds bent in half, and a guy getting his leg chewed off by a raccoon.


Could it be a bad magazine?

Did you try differents mags?

Just curious.

As that has solved many feed problems for me over the years, or tweek the mag lips a bit.

Jim


----------



## SewingMachine

Jim, you misunderstand me.

I hate the rifle. The price is low, and still too high. I fixed the problem. I got a different rifle.

I will never buy another Henry product as long as I live. They make the greatest lever guns ever? Sorry, Henry.

I mean, really. Like I made a plate carrier, and then the second someone shoots at you, the plate falls out and wacks your pinky-toe, and someone (not me) has to do a youtube vid showing how YOU have to sew the bottom of the plate carrier up so that the plate cant fall out. AND the Velcro at the top fails every few days, and then when it rains the plate pocket turns into a water bucket sloshing a gallon or so up into your face every time you take a running start at heaving yourself and your gear over a crappy cinder block wall in a middle east soccer field that judging by the chewed up and bullet pocked walls saw some unfortunate action at some point and I hope the kids weren't playing soccer! 

But that's ok, YOU can glue on some different Velcro to fix that. AND, AND then when you catch a round at the edge of the plate just right where the spall coating isn't as effective and a thumbnail flat and sized chunk of jacketing burrows into the meat above your ribs, and the corpsman goes to cut off the plate carrier by cutting through the shoulder strap, he/she will discover, much to their chagrin, that because I used such cheap webbing that a failure was 100% sure, I sewed in some tie wire (its cheap and effective) to keep the entire rig from just exploding into a pile of garbage, and now YOU need to carry side cutters to get this rig off before you bleed out.

That's how I feel about Henry rifles. 

Rest assured, Phideaux, if you fell into a lake, and dropped my Henry AR7 at the same time, I would swim after you until my eardrums were compressed into my brain, and I doubt I would even ever remember the rifle was involved in the affair if you didn't bring up.


----------



## phideaux

OK, gotcha,

I had a Sears garden tractor that did the same thing to me...only I lost $3000, and never have bought another Sears product since. 

Wouldn't own a Craftsman lawn mower if they paid me.

Tried to warn my SIL, 
Now he feels same as me.





Jim


----------



## Sentry18

Just adding that Marlin (pre-Freedom Group) has never let me down.


----------



## hiwall

Most people do not need a take down 22 rifle. They are way better off with a standard rifle for many reasons. These two rifles have been popular for many years for a very good reason. They are reasonably priced to be an excellent value and the perform very well. A Ruger 10/22 or a Marlin model 60.


----------



## terri9630

hiwall said:


> Most people do not need a take down 22 rifle. They are way better off with a standard rifle for many reasons. These two rifles have been popular for many years for a very good reason. They are reasonably priced to be an excellent value and the perform very well. A Ruger 10/22 or a Marlin model 60.


I have one of those Rugers and I love it.


----------



## hiwall

terri9630 said:


> I have one of those Rugers and I love it.


Almost all of us have one or the other or both.


----------



## hashbrown

hiwall said:


> Most people do not need a take down 22 rifle. They are way better off with a standard rifle for many reasons. These two rifles have been popular for many years for a very good reason. They are reasonably priced to be an excellent value and the perform very well. A Ruger 10/22 or a Marlin model 60.


We have several copies of both of those rifles and I will always grab the Marlin first!


----------



## hashbrown

Caribou said:


> Why is that?


Probably its nothing more than the Marlin was my first 22 when I was a kid and I like the tube feed.


----------



## hiwall

See Jim's new post on your favorite 22 .
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f106/your-favorite-22-rifle-31412/
I'll get a picture up of my personal favorite 22 later today hopefully (we just moved and everything is still a mess here). My favorite has nothing to do with design or durability, its just my favorite


----------

